# There appears to be something wrong with the site



## headoflife (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you have any idea when you will be up and running again?


----------



## chellej (Apr 24, 2010)

The other night when it was done I was able to get on vri (run by tpi) and it worked fine.  I am able to log in using the tpi login.


----------

